# How bombproof is a raft?



## asleep.at.the.oars (May 6, 2006)

Rafts don't stand up to sharp points very well (i.e. freshly cracked limestone, knives, etc), but otherwise they're incredibly durable. Most anyone here who pushes rubber probably has one or more stories of their boat slamming into rocks, falling off their trailer and sliding down the highway, purposely sliding down a rock face in their raft, or just general wear and tear for 20+ years without failure. 

Here's a recent example of what a raft can handle: http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f15/rope-wrap-how-to-23495-3.html

Search around the site, there have been tons of threads on how to best choose a raft. My own bias for a dialed out fishing rig: a 13' Maravia with a Down River Equipment fishing frame.


----------



## dograft83 (Jun 16, 2008)

They will do alot bettter. As long as you are not hitting sharp rocks the raft will bounce or drag off any rocks. For the most part they are easy to fix and mostly can be fixed on the river. It just depends on what the raft is made out of.


----------



## sbeausol (Apr 2, 2009)

thanks for the input.... i would say some of these rocks are pretty sharp as the river runs through a slate river bed... 

also, is it wrong to assume running a raft in the winter is a bad idea. Does anyone do this?


----------



## dograft83 (Jun 16, 2008)

It is not a bad idea just make sure there are no ice bridges. You might tend to air the boat up more due to the colder water. If the water is good you can float when ever.


----------



## Mr Beaver (Mar 8, 2009)

I will preface this, all the posts above are refering to what we will term "Outfitter Quality Rafts" example: Sotar, Avon, Aire, NRS, Hyside, and many others.

How can you tell if it is a good raft? Lots of ways, but if the price new is $1500 for a 14' raft, it may not last more than 4-5 years ...........and maybe not that long.


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

Ooooor if your not super ready to get out of a drift boat and into a raft you could get an RO drift boat with their Kevlar chines. Very Durable I've hit some rocks damn hard and all you see are scratches...
Super easy to row as well.


I am Not affiliated with RO either just have a strong preference...


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

sbeausol said:


> Hello everyone-
> 
> I'm a fisherman considering a raft as a mode to float and fish rivers here on the east coast. As many of you guys probably know eastern rivers aren't as big and as their western counterparts, and those which are drifted require a degree of maneuverability and bombproofedness (always wanted to use that in a sentence) not found in many boats. For example, here is what a season on one of the rivers I intend on drifting did to this Hyde drift boat:
> 
> ...


Send that bad boy over to me ( I'll fix it ) and get you a raft. Avon. Maravia are the two I like. 

Don't worry I won't sink and die in your boat, where I need to go there aren't so many rocks.


----------



## FrankC (Jul 8, 2008)

sbeausol said:


> thanks for the input.... i would say some of these rocks are pretty sharp as the river runs through a slate river bed...
> 
> also, is it wrong to assume running a raft in the winter is a bad idea. Does anyone do this?


I absolutely would not run the raft through sharp slate. Every river is going to have natural and manmade hazzards that you need to be aware of like rebar, broken concrete, dynamited rock and sharp rock. What rivers are you running back east? There are plenty of big, deep river to fish in back east where you don't have to worry about wrecking your boat.


----------



## jboats (Apr 5, 2006)

Check out the polymer versions of drift boats. These things are bomber. Boulder Boat Works HDPE Driftboats - Gear Review - Quest Outdoors

this is the model i'm impressed with. never used it but looks nice and sounds pretty user friendly
http://www.boulderboatworks.com/bbw_boat_gc10_dory.html


----------



## willieboater (Sep 8, 2006)

Get a Willie Drift Boat.... I Love mine! It can take abuse like no others....


----------



## Chip (Apr 7, 2007)

Since asleep linked to the blackmail photo of my boat on Lucifer— 

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f...o-23495-3.html

I'd like to add two things:

1. It's a cat, not a raft. A cat doesn't have a floor to get ripped or catch water in a 'wrap' situation. Also, you can straddle rocks that aren't too high. 

2. Note the heavyweight double bottoms (gray) on the tubes— worth the added cost if you boat rocky rivers.


----------



## De la Boot (Apr 21, 2004)

I know this is a question about fish and raft whatever, but I still think this is the best damn raft picture ever and feel the need to bring it up again:








Team Cella stomping the boof at Icing: Photo by Tommy Hilleke


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

willieboater said:


> Get a Willie Drift Boat.... I Love mine! It can take abuse like no others....


Is that Velvet in your avatar? About 4 foot ?


----------

